# Wetterstation Eltako MS an das Ecockpit anbinden.



## seebenischer (25 Januar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

mittlerweile habe ich meine Hausautomation zum laufen bekommen und wollte nun mit dem verfeinern anfangen. Hierbei sollte ein Eltako Multisensor an den internen Com Port, meiner 8202, angeschlossen werden. Im WBM habe ich den Port schon umgestellt und unter den Geräteeigenschaften das Protokoll von RS232 auf RS485 umgestellt. 

Wenn ich nun den Elsner Funktionsbaustein nutzen möchte muss ich am I Port ja den internen COM 0 auswählen, richtig? Nur finde ich diesen nicht, es wird mir nur der COM 1 (Service Com der 8202) unter den "IoConfig_Globals" angezeigt.

Meine Frage gibt es hier irgendwo eine Anleitung bzw. habt ihr einen Tip für mich.


Danke und Grüße aus Brandenburg


----------



## qaudtc (25 Januar 2020)

Hallo seebenischer,

ist der Elsner FB nicht ausschließlich für die (Wago) Modbusversion des Elsner-Sensors? 
Ich bin der Meinung, der Eltako-MS ist die (reine) RS485 Version ohne Modbus.

Irgendwo habe ich aber mal gelesen, dass jemand die ständig vom Sensor gesendeten Daten direkt dekodiert. Das Protokoll ist ja verfügbar. 

Grüße aus Nordthüringen.


----------



## qaudtc (25 Januar 2020)

Gerade was gefunden:
http://www.oscat.de/community/index.php?topic=3298.0

Ist zwar für twincat und über ein extra Gateway, aber die Dekodierung passt zum Sensor.


----------



## Tobsucht (27 Januar 2020)

Hallo,

COM1 ist bei e!Cockpit schon richtig.
Das ist die Sub-D Schnittstelle.

Deine Wetterstation sendet sekündlich das Telegramm.

Die Bausteine aus der Wago Bibliothek basieren alle auf der Modbus Wetterstation.

Du könntest da Telegramm mit dem Kompaktbaustein aus der WagoAppCom empfangen oder wie oben erwähnt bei Oscat schauen.


Grüße


----------



## seebenischer (27 Januar 2020)

hi, 

nun ich werd mich Mal in die Sache einlesen.
Das mit dem Oscat ist mir glaube ich noch eine Stufe zu hoch, daher probiere ich Mal den 2. Weg.

also falls wer da draußen noch eine einfache Anleitung hat, wäre ich mega dankbar 😜.

Grüße


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Februar 2020)

Hi,

der Thread steht zwar auf gelöst aber hast du die Eltako wirklich zum laufen bekommen?
Habe für den Eltako MS von WAGO einen speziellen Baustein bekommen. 
Habe allerdings eine 750-652 zur Kommunikation am laufen. 
Wenn du Interesse hast kann ich dir diesen zukommen lassen.

VG NSN


----------



## seebenischer (13 Februar 2020)

Hallo NSN,

über den Baustein würde ich mich freuen, da die herangehensweise a la Oscat Forum mir leider noch etwas zu Hoch ist.

Grüße Maik


----------



## seebenischer (16 Februar 2020)

Guten Abend,

dank NSN habe ich heute meinen Multisensor zum größten Teilen zum laufen gebracht. Regen, Temperatur und Wind funktionieren nur die Lichtsensoren zeigen mir 0 an obwohl im Raum das Licht "sehr" hell ist.
Vielleicht hat wer auch noch eine Idee zum visualisieren. Aber wie gesagt der von NSN mir zur Verfügung gestellte Baustein funktioniert an meiner vorerst internen Com1 Schnittstelle.


Dafür ein fettes Dankeschön

Grüße Maik


----------



## qaudtc (17 Februar 2020)

Hallo NSN,

der Baustein von Wago würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Könntest Du mir freundlicherweise diesen ebenfalls zukommen lassen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus
und LG


----------



## qaudtc (17 Februar 2020)

Alternativ würde ich mich natürlich auch darüber freuen, wenn @seebenischer mir das per PN zur Verfügung stellen könnte.


----------



## seebenischer (19 Februar 2020)

Tagchen,

ich noch eine allgemeine Frage. Bei der internen Schnittstelle der 8202 kann man da auch die Prozessdatenlänge auf 48 Byte stellen oder geht das nur mit einer 750-652?
Bin noch auf der Suche warum meine Lichtsensoren nicht funktionieren.

Grüße Maik


----------



## Tobsucht (19 Februar 2020)

Hallo Maik,

die interne Schnittstelle ist nicht an ein Abbild gebunden, da sie nicht auf dem K-Bus liegt.
Daher sollten hier keine Probleme auftauchen die mit gesteckten seriellen Modulen auftauchen.

Die interne Schnittstelle kann direkt "ohne Umwege" von der Software angesprochen werden.

Grüße


----------



## seebenischer (19 Februar 2020)

So ich hab's nun hinbekommen dass alles angezeigt wird. Nur kann ich nicht genau sagen was ich noch gemacht habe.

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle Beteiligten.
Bis zum nächsten Mal .

Grüße


----------



## Otwin (20 Februar 2020)

Moin,
ich häng mich hier mal an, weils irgendwie so gut passt.

Es gibt von eltako ja das FWS61-24VDC um die Daten vom MS via enOcean zu senden.
Preislich ist das Modul ja fast schon ein Schnäppchen, wenn man an der Wago schon enOcean hat.

Hat das zufällig schon jamand in eCockpit am laufen, sprich funktioniert das auslesen über enOcean?

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## Alexgbb (25 September 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein. Hab ebenfalls den Eltako Multisensor an einem Raspberry Pi mit Pixtend Erweiterungsplatine und aktuellem Codesys am laufen allerdings bekomme ich ebenfalls keine Helligkeitswerte übertragen oder nur Nullen. Jemand eine Idee an was das liegen könnte? Braucht der Sensor eventuell auch nur die richtigen Gegebenheiten um einen Messwert anzuzeigen liegt aktuell noch neben dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## Alexgbb (25 September 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein. Hab ebenfalls den Eltako Multisensor an einem Raspberry Pi mit Pixtend Erweiterungsplatine und aktuellem Codesys am laufen allerdings bekomme ich ebenfalls keine Helligkeitswerte übertragen oder nur Nullen. Jemand eine Idee an was das liegen könnte? Braucht der Sensor eventuell auch nur die richtigen Gegebenheiten um einen Messwert anzuzeigen liegt aktuell noch neben dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## rebi78 (7 Februar 2022)

Servus seebenischer 
Welche Eltako genau hast du denn da genommen?
lg reinhard


----------



## seebenischer (7 Februar 2022)

Hallo Reinhard,

Ich hab den Günstigsten genommen, den Eltako Multisensor MS (20000084).

Grüße Maik
​


----------



## rebi78 (10 Februar 2022)

Servus Maik 
An welchem Controller hast du die WS laufen? bzw. wie hast du die Schnittstellenmäßig angebunden und programmiert?
Lg reinhard


----------



## seebenischer (10 Februar 2022)

Hi,
nun ich hab dir hier den Wetterbaustein exportiert vielleicht hilft es.
Bei der Verkablung habe ich den Com1 Port meines 8202 Controllers genommen mit dem passenden Wago Steckverbinders (750-963).

Läuft alles supi.

Grüße


----------



## rebi78 (10 Februar 2022)

Super, Danke Dir mal 👍 😉 
Ich habe momentan nur einen 880er und eine RS 652er. Ich sehe mir das nochmal genauer an. Danke Dir für die schnelle Antwort 👍👍
Lg Reinhard


----------



## Joker666 (17 April 2022)

Hallo, ich klinke mich hier jetzt auch mal ganz frech ein  Ich probiere gerade einen Eltako Multisensor mit einer 750-652 an einer Wago PFC100 auszuwerten. Ich habe aber überhaupt keinen Ahnung.  Ich habe mir den Baustein von Seebenischer importiert, da war der Anschluss über Com1, mein PFC100 hat keinen Com1, deshalb über die 750-652 Karte. Ich habe in dem Baustein Wetterfühler einfach mal bei I_Port, den Com Anschluss gegen den IoConfig_Globals.RS232_485_Interface getauscht. Das war wahrscheinlich zu einfach gedacht. Ich bekomme zwar keine Fehlermeldung, aber auch keine Werte.

Vielleicht mag mir jemand den richtigen Denkanstoß geben, bin aber immer noch Anfänger mit eCockpit und Wago

Vielen Dank


----------



## Joker666 (17 April 2022)

Jetzt habe ich soviel rumprobiert, das ich nun die Fehlermeldung

Mitteilung vom Gerät:
"KBUS driver has detected a configuration mismatch and locks start of application!"

bekomme.... 

Dabei blinkt die 750-652 recht zuversichtlich, hoffe ich... morgen probiere ich weiter...


----------



## Joker666 (18 April 2022)

Hallo nochmal, stand der Dinge ist, ich bekomme einfach keine Daten und umso mehr ich mich damit beschäftige umso mehr zweifel ich an dem ganzen...
Ich hatte bei einem Versuch die Daten bekommen bei offenen Multisensor, habe danach die Spannung abgeschaltet, Wago ausgeschaltet und das Kabel aus dem Multisensor richtig aus dem Multisensor ausgeführt, wie angeklemmt, Wago wieder eingeschaltet, mein Versuchprogramm geladen und wieder keine Daten bekommen.

Ich weiß auch nicht mehr, wo jetzt der Fehler liegt, am Multisensor, an der Klemme 750-652, am Programm...

Als Programm habe ich mir die Datei von Seebenischer importiert und als Com Port Com1 gegen die 750-652 ausgetauscht.
Die habe ich wie auf dem Bild zu sehen eingestellt.



Die Daten waren schon mal kurz da





Aber was ich da anders gemacht habe, ich hab keine Ahnung mehr....


----------



## Tobsucht (19 April 2022)

Hallo Joker,

hast Du eventuell die Bibliotheksversion der Bibliothek WagoSysModule_75x_65x 1.9.5.5?
Wenn ja: nimm mal die Version 1.9.5.2 und die WagoTypesCom in der Version 1.6.1.3.

Grüße


----------



## Joker666 (19 April 2022)

Hallo, danke für den Tip, ich habe es gerade ausprobiert, die Version von der WagoTypesCom zu ändern war kein Problem,
wenn ich aber die WagoSysModule_75x_65x auf die Version 1.9.5.2 änder bekommen ich folgende Fehlermeldung




Die Anzeigeelemente bei der 750-652 sind: A: Grün dauerhaft am leuchten (Betriebsbereitschaft und ungestörte Klemmenbuskommunikation)
                                                                        C: Grün dauerhaft am leuchten (Signalübertragung RxD vorhanden)
                                                                        E: Grün dauerhaft am leuchten (RS-485 halbduplex, DMX)

Vielen Dank für den Tip,


----------



## Tobsucht (19 April 2022)

Diese Fehlermeldung kommt, wenn die Version der WagoSysModule_75x_65x und der WagoTypesCom  nicht zusammen passen.
Die Versionen 1.9.5.2 der WagoSysModule_75x_65x und die 1.6.1.3 der WagoTypesCom passen zusammen.

Daher vermute ich, dass noch nicht die richtigen Versionen verwendet werden.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (19 April 2022)

Ich tippe mal auf einen Fehler in der Verdrahtung. Die LED C blinkt bei mir im 500Ms Sekundentakt. 
So wie die Wetterstation halt Daten ausspuckt. Prüfe oder tausche ob die RX und TX Leitung richtig an der Wetterstation dran sind und
die Widerstände bzw. Brücken an der klemme richtig angeschlossen sind.

VG
NSN


----------



## Joker666 (19 April 2022)

Es geht  



Tobsucht schrieb:


> Diese Fehlermeldung kommt, wenn die Version der WagoSysModule_75x_65x und der WagoTypesCom  nicht zusammen passen.
> Die Versionen 1.9.5.2 der WagoSysModule_75x_65x und die 1.6.1.3 der WagoTypesCom passen zusammen.
> 
> Daher vermute ich, dass noch nicht die richtigen Versionen verwendet werden.



Da hast du recht. Ich hatte erst die WagoTypesCom umgestellt und dann die WagoSysModule_75x_65x und dabei ist mir nun aufgefallen, das die WagoTypesCom wieder zurück auf die neue Verison gesprungen war. Aber jetzt klappt es.



NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf einen Fehler in der Verdrahtung. Die LED C blinkt bei mir im 500Ms Sekundentakt.
> So wie die Wetterstation halt Daten ausspuckt. Prüfe oder tausche ob die RX und TX Leitung richtig an der Wetterstation dran sind und
> die Widerstände bzw. Brücken an der klemme richtig angeschlossen sind.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte mich beim Einstellen der 750-652 an eine Vorlage, die ich im Netz gefunden hatte gehalten, da war kontinuierliches Empfangen deaktiviert. Wenn ich es wieder aktiviere, blinkt die LED auch wieder.

Ich bedanke mich sehr bei euch beiden, man hab ich die letzten Tage davor geschwitzt. Vielen vielen Dank !


----------



## holgermaik (19 April 2022)

Joker666 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Ich hatte erst die WagoTypesCom umgestellt und dann die WagoSysModule_75x_65x und dabei ist mir nun aufgefallen, das die WagoTypesCom wieder zurück auf die neue Verison gesprungen war. Aber jetzt klappt es.


Vom händischen Einstellen verschiedener Versionen in den Bibliotheken kann ich nur abraten und es sollte auch nicht nötig sein.
Dies führt zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt zu Problemen. (wird z.B. eine weiter Karte eingefügt funktioniert diese evt. nicht da die Version zu alt ist oder...)
Wenn alle Bib auf "Neueste" stehen sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Die Ursache, dass keine Daten kamen liegt mit Sicherheit nicht an einer bestimmten Version einer Bibliothek!


----------



## Tobsucht (19 April 2022)

Die 652 funktioniert nur leider mit der Version 1.9.5.5 nicht.
Fehler kommen im oStatus leider erst, wenn versucht wird zu senden.
Das Modul wird nicht richtig initialisiert und kann somit weder senden noch empfangen.


----------



## holgermaik (19 April 2022)

Auch dann ändert man keine einzelnen Bibliotheken auf eine feste Version. 
In diesem Fall sollten alle Gerätebeschreibungen auf die gleiche Version eingestellt werden um die Abhängigkeiten zu erhalten.


----------



## Tobsucht (19 April 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Auch dann ändert man keine einzelnen Bibliotheken auf eine feste Version.
> In diesem Fall sollten alle Gerätebeschreibungen auf die gleiche Version eingestellt werden um die Abhängigkeiten zu erhalten.


Die betroffenen Bibliotheken werden aber nicht nach der Gerätebeschreibung aufgelöst.
Es wird automatisch die neueste verfügbare Version verwendet.
Wie willst Du dies über die Gerätebeschreibungen lösen?


----------



## Joker666 (21 April 2022)

Hallo nochmal, ich habe die Diskussion um die Bibliotheken Versionen verfolgt und hatte da mit meinem vielleicht zu naiven Anfängerwissen, die Idee gehabt, es gibt ja die Konverter, von RS485 zu TCP/IP, könnte man damit das Versionsproblem umgehen oder stelle ich mir das zu einfach vor?

Ich würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.


----------



## Tobsucht (21 April 2022)

Du benötigst dann zusätzliche Hardware die in Industriequalität auch nicht günstig ist.
Etwas zu bauen birgt auch viele Fehlerquellen.

Meiner Meinung ist das Umsetzen auf Netzwerk ein unnötiger Aufwand.

So oft passieren Fehler mit Bibliotheken nicht und es ist ja ein Workaround vorhanden.


----------

